# donkey injures goat



## Nobfarm10 (Jun 12, 2017)

My 9 year old donkey attacked my 1 year old goat today after living harmoniously for the last year.  I have no idea why.  I have 2 donkeys and 3 goats that live together.  All are castrated males.  All have gotten along until now.  The goat was hiding and hurt yesterday afternoon.  We guessed he may have been kicked.  Today we watched the donkey chase the injured goat back down a hill and follow him and stand over it and paw it with his front hooves.  It was awful and I have no idea what the goat did to piss off the donkey.  But he seriously injured the goat and could have killed it.  How can I reestablish the peace?  Help!  Suggestions?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 12, 2017)

Good luck. 
I have heard this story before. The goat may have done nothing...
Many of donkey have killed goats and sheep.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 12, 2017)

You decide which one you like the best - donkeys or goats - and then you sell that one or separate by a sturdy fence.  I had a mini-jack  pick up a Permanent Grand Champion doe in his mouth and toss her across the field - then go after her with his front feet.  He was castrated the next day and gone the next week.   I would never trust him again.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome to BYH. Sorry you're going through this. Hope your goat survives. Hope you get them separated by strong fencing. Best of luck going forward. Make yourself at home here.


----------



## Nobfarm10 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you! 

They are currently separate and the goat is alive but sore!!


----------



## Nobfarm10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Nobfarm10 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They are currently separate and the goat is alive but sore!!




 It's been a few weeks now since the incident. I'll never know why the donkey went after that one year old goat. But after nine days of separation the goat was well enough to re-join the herd. With very close and watchful oversight! The goat has been received  back into the herd and there's been no further bad behavior. We continue to have a safe place where the goat can Go to get away from the donkey if needed.  I believe it was very important for the goat to be separated while he healed so that he wasn't viewed as a threat to the herd by the donkey.  I continue to be very hopeful  that there  won't be a repeat


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 27, 2017)

Glad to hear that your goat is doing well!


----------

